

Google’s Schmidt blasts NSA over fiber-optic snooping - 001sky
http://gigaom.com/2013/11/04/googles-schmidt-blasts-nsa-over-fiber-optic-snooping/

======
GuerraEarth
Article title reads ES "blasts NSA," yet "This is clearly an overstep," hardly
seems blast-like. How on earth can ES make cozy at the White House (with La
Hillary) and not think he's compromising himself/Google? How can we stretch
our waning imaginations and believe anything ES says? How can we believe
Obama, about--anything? My gosh, after he went for Snowden like a torpedo.
Impeding the Bolivian president's plane. I just don't believe ES. I don't
believe Obama, either. And I voted for him. (censor me HN if you need to)

